# Solved: Exchange email issues



## gkyarll (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi There,

I have been having problems emailing @NHS emails for a while now which just bounce back with errors.

Ok found that Trend Micro is blocking our IP add, email listed below
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<server ip> is listed on the Trend Micro Dynamic User
List (DUL) because it appears to be an IP address not
clearly labeled as static.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So they asked for me to speak with my Isp to add a rDNS which I did.....

BT asked me for the FQDN which i gave them, they replied......

Thank you for your recent email.

Unfortunately the domain for your email server is not fully qualified.
Please see the below example:

Domains such as "mail.example.com" "smtp.example.com" or
"remote.example.com" are examples of legitimate fully qualified domain
names (FQDN) for an email server; whereas "example.com",
"www.example.com" or "example.local" are not.

This distinction is important as it can be the difference between the
email failing & sending correctly.

Please reply with the correct FQDN for your email server & we will
process it for rDNS.

The FQDN i gave them was <servername>.<domainname>.local

Is this not right???


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

As the text said, you need

mail.domainname.local


----------



## gkyarll (Sep 27, 2012)

got it...thanks


----------

